# Carrington looking for a sucker.....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Carrington looking for a sucker. So they sent me pricing last week and it's not all that bad. Bad thing is they want E&O which for what little they have is a loss for me. He calls me back today and asks if i want to move forward. I told him i could cover my county with no travel charges, My county is the same size as Connecticut. He then pops the "you'll have to cover 12-13 counties" BS line. The counties in question account for 29,000 Sq Miles or right around the size of South Carolina. I asked him what they had for homes in these areas knowing full well their is virtually no foreclosures here. He said they currently had 15 properties LMFAO!! So i asked him straight up if he was looking for someone to sub out work in these counties as their is NO WAY 1 company can cover work without being reimbursed for travel and hotel. Here are distances from our show to the homes they have, All are ONE WAY miles. 95% is 2 lane roads, NO INTERSTATE!

Missoula, 125 miles
Thompson falls, 117 miles
Libby, 98 miles
Helena, 205 miles
Hamilton, 170 miles 
Butte, 235 miles

I told him their was no way i could cover that much area without subcontractors and if i had to take a management fee and drive to the properties to follow up and make sure the subs where doing a good job i would need a lot more $$$$$ than they are offering. He then says "no problem, We won't have any problem finding someone else" GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

They all say this crap thinking they can just find contractors with a flip of the hat. I think it's a feel guilty line try get you to accept.


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

Carrington is the worst, I really enjoy A)the24- 48 hour turnaround on grass cuts and B)Taking full interior pictures, windows, doors, plumbing, wall plugs, fixtures etc etc on a lawn re-cut. Love those 150 picture re-cuts!! Also I have yet to go to a Carrington property that was not a complete mess or falling into the ground.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Fantasticfordme said:


> Carrington is the worst, I really enjoy A)the24- 48 hour turnaround on grass cuts and B)Taking full interior pictures, windows, doors, plumbing, wall plugs, fixtures etc etc on a lawn re-cut. Love those 150 picture re-cuts!! Also I have yet to go to a Carrington property that was not a complete mess or falling into the ground.



This was for rehab work.............


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Carrington looking for a sucker. So they sent me pricing last week and it's not all that bad. Bad thing is they want E&O which for what little they have is a loss for me. He calls me back today and asks if i want to move forward. I told him i could cover my county with no travel charges, My county is the same size as Connecticut. He then pops the "you'll have to cover 12-13 counties" BS line. The counties in question account for 29,000 Sq Miles or right around the size of South Carolina. I asked him what they had for homes in these areas knowing full well their is virtually no foreclosures here. He said they currently had 15 properties LMFAO!! So i asked him straight up if he was looking for someone to sub out work in these counties as their is NO WAY 1 company can cover work without being reimbursed for travel and hotel. Here are distances from our show to the homes they have, All are ONE WAY miles. 95% is 2 lane roads, NO INTERSTATE!
> 
> Missoula, 125 miles
> Thompson falls, 117 miles
> ...


They got the same answer from me - Who are they going to call now for professional service?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

propprespro said:


> they got the same answer from me - who are they going to call now for service?


f i f y


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> They got the same answer from me - Who are they going to call now for professional service?




Maybe this is why Alpine is spamming CL and e-mails???


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My experience has been many times when they are caught between a rock and a hard place, they just let them sit. I've declined nonsense orders and watched them sit in an open queue for months or more. Nationals don't want to pay you as it is, why chase bad money with good?


----------

